# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Svm sisavcima na svijetu dobro je majčino mlijeko, a ja nenormalna pa dojim!

## Vala3

Drage moje, ovo je jedino mjesto na svijetu nažalost gdje neću biti ispljuvana, odnosno sa podsmjehom gledana jer dojim. Pitam se kamo ide ovaj svijet i zašto je moj odabir koji je ispravan tako čudan i neshvaćen od drugih. Moja mrvica ima sad već 10.5 mjeseci i vidim da i oni koji su donekle shvaćali dojenje prvih mjeseci sad već lagano podbadaju kako to nije baš normalno, da dijete treba jesti "normalnu" hranu i slične nebuloze. Najviše mi smeta to što pod tom "normalnom" hranom smatraju keksiće, smokije i sličnu junk food koju ni pod razno ne želim davati svojem djetetu. Ja sam, moj muž također kao i mnogi drugi nažalost nedojeno dijete, majka mi je pušila za vrijeme trudnoće i kroz cijelo djetinjstvo sam se nadisala dima i on isto, to nitko ne osudjuje i to nikom nije sporno, ali moje dijete koje želim sačuvati od toga izgleda po njima i sličnima nešto vrlo važno propušta u životu. 
Također se sjećam kad sam bila u rodilištu, sestra koja nam je držala tečaj o dojenju par mjeseci prije pregledavala je dojke svim rodiljama i davala upute o dojenju, govorila je o dojenju na zahtjev i mlijeko koje će nakon nekoliko dana "teći u potocima", ja sam rekla da niti u kojem slučaju nikad nisam niti pomislila da neću dojiti, ma kakve probleme početne imala. Da ta opcija u mom slučaju ne postoji, ona je sretno odgovorila hvala bogu da netko tako razmišlja i da sam ja jedna od jako malo majki koje će dojiti svoju djecu?! Recite mi da je to normalno?

Također mi govoreda loše utječem na djetetov karakter jer spava sa nama i udovoljavam joj na svaki plač, pa je stoga ona ražmažena i svojeglava i neodgojena. Ja zaista neznam zašto bi dijete trebalo satima mirno sjediti u kolicima na mjestu dok mama ispija kave?
Kad idem na kavu sa prijatejicama bez djece, malu ostavim mami ili svekrvi.

Kad me pitaju do kad mislim dojiti ponosno odgovaram dok god to moje dijete bude htjelo (iako mi je mlijeko već ukiseljeno kako mi je jedna baka rekla  :Klap:  )....

Eto mene zanimaju vaša iskustva i vaše borbe na ovu temu

----------


## kloklo

Draga Vala3, nailaziš na prepreke, balvane i svašta nešto što ti  dobronamjerni, ali neupućeni ljudi bacaju pod noge vjerojatno sasvim  nesvjesni kakav ti košmar stvaraju u glavi zbog toga.
Nemoj se tome  previše čuditi, na ovom svijetu ima toliko nepravdi, nelogičnosti i  gluposti da je to strašno, ali je tako uvijek bilo i uvijek će biti.

Ti  samo slijedi svoje srce, radi onako kako ti smatraš da je najbolje za  svoje malo sunce i ne upuštaj se u nikakve rasprave i dugačka  objašnjenja s ljudima koji ne znaju voditi argumentiranu raspravu. Briga  tvoje kritičare za tvoje razloge, oni voze samo svojom prugom i ne  slušaju što ti njima razlažeš, pa onda ni ti nemoj pretjerano osjetljivo  slušati njih. Ti ljudi imaju izgrađen čvrsti stav koji je teško  poljuljati. 
Naročito si nemoj dozvoliti da te vrijeđa što ti govore,  nemoj se braniti ni opravdavati, onda oni samo dobiju krila, kužiš?  Nikad ne zaboravi da i ti imaš stav, za koji imaš malo jače argumente,  pa zašto oni misle da je tebe lakše obrlatiti?  :Wink: 

Razvuci osmjeh oko  glave i imaj u pripremi neku svoju omiljenu afirmativnu prodojeću  rečenicu i nastavi po svom. Suzdrži se koliko možeš od toga da ljudima "soliš pamet" u vezi dojenja, ako te nitko nije tražio objašnjenje. (Doduše, za takvu vrstu samokontrole meni je trebalo nekoliko godina  :Embarassed: )

Nije lako ako su ti ukućani i najbliži  rod negativni, to je onda stalan pritisak. Ali vidim da ti je barem muž  podrška i to je super. On je tu jako važan i ako je on, do čijeg ti je  mišljenja sigurno jako stalo, na prodojećoj strani - ko šiša one do  čijeg mišljenja ti nije osobito stalo. Nek idu v rit  :Razz:

----------


## pikula

Ne živciraj se. Ti to možeš. Ovdje ćeš naći podršku. Bit će toga još. Danas je čudo neviđeno dojiti, ali i odgajati vlastitu djecu.

----------


## Vala3

Znam da je tako i ne brinite nije da bi me to ikad moglo odvratiti od mojeg načina, ali nekako ne mogu vjerovati da u današnje vrijeme kad je opće poznato da je dojenje najzdravija i najbolja stvar za dijete ljudi su i dalje toliko neupućeni i još k tome ne libe se iznositi svoje "ispravno" mišljenje pod svaku cijenu. Ja samo kažem na to: a čuješ mi nismo toliko napredni da možemo pojesti tanjur graha sa slaninom od 4 mjeseca života, jer izgleda da je nekakva utrka čije dijete će prvo pojesti upravo takvo "muško" jelo. Mi smo i dalj na "bljutavim i neukusnim jelima koj nije ni čudo da dijete neće jede i naravno sisamo. Koji smo mi čudaci, mislim stvarno  :Smile:

----------


## josipal

ja cekam trece a prvo dvoje je dojeno dok nisam krenula raditi
i sad mi kazu (neki tamo "pametni"): da cu valjda sad imati novaca za nadomjestak a ne kao do sada da mi djeca nist ne jedu do 7-8 mjeseci a onda domaće kašice (inače moj tata posadio jos pola reda krumpira jer dolazi novi član pa da ima nešpricano  :Smile:  pa se i njemu smiju...

----------


## Vala3

i mi smo se isto bacili u poljoprivredu jer eto hvala bogu imamo vrt i zelimo hraniti dijete koliko toliko prirodno i svježe, svaka čast Josipal, iako naravno nemaju svi tu mogućnost, a dojiti može svaka žena koja rodi i da jeftino je i prirodno i uvijek sviježe i reko bi tata u lijepoj ambalaži  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

Ja ću ti samo reći da nikako nisi nenormalna.  :Smile: 
Dojenje je nešto najprirodnije i po meni samim time i najnormalnije.  :Smile: 

Nažalost okolina je još uvijek suprotnog mišljenja. To proizlazi iz neznanja (misle da je mlijeko nakon uvođenja krute hrane slabo, nedovoljno djetetu za rast i razvoj pa time i besmisleno). 
Ne uzimaju u obzir dobrobiti djeteta koje dobiva dojenjem koliko god ono trajalo.

Mene su najčešće pitali "pa kako još uvijek ima mlijeka", " ne pokvari se mlijeko kad ne dojiš 8-9 sati jer si na poslu",  "jel te boli kad sisa, ipak ima zube", "bit će preovisan o tebi"...bilo je svakakvih bisera, ne sjećam se više svega.
Odgovorila bi samo da ću dojiti dok nam oboma to paše...sa vremenom su se svi pomirili sa time  :Smile: 

O bljutavim jelima i namirnicama koje sam davala i još dajem ili ne davala bi mogla knjigu napisati  :Smile: 

Žalosno je da se majka koja želi pružiti djetetu nešto tako prirodno i vrijedno duže vrijeme, nađe u situaciji da se zapita "pa dobro jesam li ja normalna"

----------


## klara

Ako si ti sigurna da je ono što radiš dobro i ako pokažeš da si samouvjerena, neće te gnjaviti  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Vala3, možda ti je najbolje da uopće ne govoriš o tome.

Ja sam to rješavala tako da jednostavno nisam odgovarala na čuđenja: zar još dojiš...To nije ničija stvar. I nikoga ne treba biti briga.
Tako bih se i ja mogla njima čuditi kad ne doje. 
Dojenje je stvar unutar najuže obitelji i neka te uopće nije briga što netko priča. 

A na pokvareno mlijeko u cicama mogu se samo smijati, ma od kud takve ideje...

----------


## Vala3

Istina da ne ulazim u rasprave oko dojenja ali sa guštom napravim facu kojom im dajem do znanja što mislim o nedojenju i eventualno nešto kratko kažem, ali većina onih koje ne doje mi kaže da nisu imale mlijeka pa zato nisu dojile, ja na to kažem da nisam ni ja, ali nudeći bočicu umjesto cice nebi sigurno ni imala. Uglavnom dam do znanja da znam da sam u pravu ja a ne oni jer bože moj jesam :D

----------


## Beti3

Naravno da jesi u pravu! Potpuno si u pravu.

(Samo većina ljudi ne voli kad je netko drugi u pravu, a ne oni. To si se već ionako uvjerila.)

----------


## kikirikikostice

glavu gore, sise na sunce i piči, dok god to odgovara tebi i tvome djetetu :D :D :D

----------


## Pepita

> glavu gore, sise na sunce i piči, dok god to odgovara tebi i tvome djetetu :D :D :D


Kratko, jasno i lijepo napisano!

----------


## SikaPika

he he, meni tvojih 10 mjeseci naspram mojih 32 mjeseca još uvijek dojenja zvuči početnički
glavu gore i boli te briga tko što misli
neka misle, neka pričaju... važno je da imaš muževu podršku, a ostali neka se kisele sa svojim glupim savjetima

kad ja kažem da još uvijek dojim (nitko me ne pita, ja se sama hvalim, he he), ljudi samo šute, kao da ništa nisu ni čuli
jedino mi je nedavno jedna mama na igralištu rekla da misli da je to pretjerano
nisam se raspravljala s njom, rekla sam joj da je nama još ok i to je to
zapravo, nekako sam "odrasla" s ovim forumom, od samog početka života moje djevojčice sam ovjde i pored svih forumašica vanjski svijet kao da ne postoji  :Smile:

----------


## Vala3

@ SikaPika da to me posebno žalosti, one izjave da nema im gore stvari nego vidjeti veliko dijete koje se još doji, to je tako grozno i očajno fuj fuj....puno je ljepše voditi malu djecu u zadimljene kafiće i turiti im u ruke žlice, šećeriće ili pjenicu s kave da budu mirni i dobri jer bože moj izlazak sa djetetom u šetnju znači upravo to, zamisli gadosti da pita ciku to je tako gadno i malograđanski...

----------


## Neve

Draga Vala3, ti lijepo ako već želiš odgovarati, odgovori tim mudrijašima da Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija preporuča dojenje do minimalno navršene druge godine života, a tvoja bebica ima tek 10 mjeseci i još imate posla. 
I meni su se skoro svi čudili, a svekrva me je jednom tjedno pitala jel još uvijek dojim.... a dojila sam prvo dijete do navršene treće godine, onda se rodila beba, pa joj je veća prepustila cice, bebu dojim 1,5 godinu, a starija mi je tako dobro pripremila dojke, da mi je ovo dojenje pjesma - san snova - puno mlijeka, nikakve ragade, mastitisi i slične priče.
Znači, samo naprijed, pa daj Bože da imaš i tandem uskoro!

----------


## Trina

Znaš,..ja sam shvatila da ljudi komentiraju jer ne znaju. Jednostavno nemaju dovoljno znanja, informacija..ne znaju i gotovo.

----------


## IvanaR

Došla sam do zakljucka da čim oko deteta nešto radiš drugačije nego drugi, neki ljudi to doživljavaju kao lični napad na njih i njihov način roditeljstva. Ne daj Bože, ako još pri tom dete i lepo napreduje i nema problema, onda je to smak sveta, jer su oni pogrešili, mogli bolje i sl. Onda naravno sledi napad na tebe i ubeđivanje da radiš krivo, da trebaš da uradiš kao oni. U suštini njima treba opravdanje za sopstvene postupke i izbore, i to nema veze sa dobrobiti tvoga deteta, niti tvojom. Ne smatram da sam dužna da to ikome pružim. Znači ne dozvoli da te tuđe nedoumice živciraju.

----------


## Trina

U mom malom mjestu dosta mama dugo doji. Baš dugo, po dvije, tri godine. Vidim da to ide nekako ili ili, znači ili doje mjesec dana ili baš dugo. Ali nisam doživjela nekakve napade zbog dojenja (ja spadam u one koji doje po godinu, godinu ipo) ali nemaju ni razloga ni argumenata..baš obrnuto. Kako mi netko može nešto prigovoriti ili reći da isključivo dojenje nije dobro kad u ruci imam skoro petomjesečnu bebu koja je vesela, sretna, zadovoljna, bucmasta, super napreduje...Baš obrnuto, mogu nešto naučiti i viditi da bebe najbolje napreduju od majčinog mlijeka i da im ne treba ništa drugo. Eto u takvim sam se situacijama ja nalazila-moja djeca su ljudima dobar i pozitivan primjer i ljudi znatiželjno pitaju i traže informacije. Npr jednom sam se našla u situaciji da me je jedna mama uvjeravala da bebi uz mlijeko treba voda. Ali zašto, pitam je? Pa eto, to se tako mora. Ali kako, pitam je, zar moja djeca nebi umrla 0d manjka tekućine da je to tako, što ne vidiš da moje dijete mjesecima živi samo na mom mlijeku i da joj ne fali voda? E onda se zamislila i shvatila da nije u pravu. 

nema ti tko đto reći ili prigovoriti ako imaš dokaz u svojim rukama-živo i zdravo dijete.

----------


## Pepita

Meni isto nema gore stvari nego NEdojiti dijete zato što je veliko, pa dijete koje je od rođenja uz toplu, nježnu dojku, koja je bila sve, a ne samo hrana, odvajati bez razloga od te iste dojke.
Žene moje i ja sam shvatila da treba držati glavu gore, dojiti i dojiti dokle god to majci i djetetu odgovara i biti ponosan na to...mnogi pogledi su i pogledi ljubomore, a ne nekog stava.
Nikad se nije konkretno mome isključivom dojenju nije čudila žena koja je dojila više od šest mjeseci, bilo da je počela dohranu prije šestog mjeseca ili poslije.
Čudili su se uvijek one žene "što im je nestalo mlijeko nakon tri mjeseca"...

----------


## spunky125

super si rekla da je jedino nama ljudima normalno dati bočicu, a ne dojieti, odn. sisati jer nam je to omogućila priroda.

A komentara sam se naslušala razno raznih, od toga da mi je mlijeko preslano, prejako, preslabo, ...ne znam što sve ne. Ali evo, 24 mj je tu, i očito idemo dalje.

----------


## klara

Nekim mojim kolegicama koje su rodile kad i ja je normalno bebama od 4 mjeseca davati kravlje mlijeko. Razočarana sam, ali što ćeš, ima nas svakakvih, ne mogu ih promijeniti. Kad se vratim na posao s njima neću diskutirati o maloj djeci.

----------


## Pepita

Uh...ja na poslu isto moram držat jezik za zube radi svog duševnog mira  :Wink:

----------


## SikaPika

> Znaš,..ja sam shvatila da ljudi komentiraju jer ne znaju. Jednostavno nemaju dovoljno znanja, informacija..ne znaju i gotovo.


kako da ne, i onda im ja isprintam, pričam, propovijedam, samo što ne organiziram predavanja po kućama...
i oni sve po starom
ne kažem da su svi takvi, ali ja imam jednu koja mi već sjedi na glavi

----------


## andiko

a meni bas ide na zivce napadanje mama koje vole pit kavice na suncu...zasto to znaci da ne dojimo svoju djecu?...malo me to ponavljanje iritira. svaka cast svakome. live and let live. tebe zivcira kaj ti netko spocitava sto jos dojis, a mene zivcira da mi netko spocitava sto s bebom u kolicima pijem kavu. i btw..dojimo i po tim istim kaficima... :Smile:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Dojila sam  2 godine i mislim da je to jedna od najljepših stvari na svijetu, ali o tome ne govorim niti "držim predavanja po kućama" jer to je jedna toliko osobna stvar da nekome se ne može nametnuti. Kao da nekome idete govoriti koliko puta se mora udahnuti i onda izdahnuti. Onaj koji prima to pametovanje ispali na živce. I ja bi na njihovom mjestu.

----------


## Isobela

Meni se čini da je sad većina žena ZA dojenje (na mom poslu većina žena je dojila do povratka na posao, tj. 1god i nešto sitno), većina frendica doji... Nekako mi se čini da je to sad u modi. Moja okolina je uglavnom poticajna, puno mi je značila potpora muža i moje mame prvih tjedana. Jedino me je živcirala svekrva (koja nije dojila jer joj je mlijeko bila voda (!)) i koja me svaki put puta jel mu dajem čaja ili vode, zašto ne i kad mislim....
A od smješnijih razloga za nedojenje me je "nisam dojila ni jedno od moje troje djece jer moja djeca ne znaju vuć' ". Više cijenim kad mi žena kaže ne dojim jer mi se ne da da mi beba nateže sise, nego ove fore tipa mlijeko mi je bilo slabo, djeca ne vuku dobro...

----------


## nijntje

i mi imamo 10 mjeseci i sretno i veselo dojimo  :Smile:  a veceras kod prijatelja maaala bebica, place, gladna  :Sad:  doslo mi je da rastrgam majicu i nahranim to dijete. srce mi se raspalo!!! a razlozi zbog kojih bebica nije dojena, da ne spominjem. uzas!!! kako ljudi sebi komplikuju zivot... nije mi jasno... ali i ja se cuvam pametovanja. ali opet s druge strane poslije razmisljam zasto nisam prijateljicu potakla na relaktaciju jer je proslo samo 7 dana kako je prestala.

----------


## Gabrielle

Oooo, supatnice, drugovi u cicanju....  :Smile:  Dok sam bila trudna puno sam čitala, informirala se, prije sam i ja bila jedna od onih: "neće meni nikakvo derle navlačit moje prpošne sisice"  :Wink:  Onda se sve promijenilo, rodila sam u pon navečer na carski, poslije jutarnje vizite sam ih udavila kad oni više meni misle donijeti moje dijete, sestra ga nije ni spustila na krevet, meni je cica već bila u stavu spremno :D Onda je mala lijenčina loše cicala, ja sam ga nepravilno stavljala i unakazili smo cice, kraste sam imala, bljuckao je krv kako je loše bilo, plakala ja, plakao on... U trenutku očaja sam skoro i pristala na ad, i onda je proradila ova konjska glava, e nećeš, ja ću te dojiti pa taman te stoput skidala s cice dok ju ne uhvatiš pravilno. I riješili taj problem, a onda je krenulo. Čim on zakenjka: čuj pa on ti je gladan, daj mu ad, nije mu dovoljno to tvoje (rođen van svih gabarita), pa daj mu piti - jel se ti kad si žedna napiješ mlijeka ili vode?!tri mjeseca je imao kad su krenuli dalje, pa zakaj ti njemu ne daš kašicu, pa zakaj mu ne daš čaj, pa ti JOŠ dojiš?!? a kad smo sad krenuli s dohranom, pa zakaj mu daješ jabuku, mi smo odmah davali lagane juhice, piletinu i sl. pa zakaj mu daješ samo jabuku, zakaj ne staviš još nešto, ma nemoguće da je on alergičan na kravlje mlijeko itedeitede... više se ne mogu ni sjetiti kakvih se sve gluposti nisam naslušala, potisnula sam ih hehehe... I da, i dalje je svima čudno što dojim još uvijek, a dijete mi ima nepunih 6 mjeseci.  :Cool:  strašno. sad sam se sjetila, izjave poput tipa, nemoj da ti on sjedi kraj stola dok vi jedete (a sjedi jer mi je logično da dijete promatra i tako uči o ponašanju za stolom i sudjeluje u obroku) - može dijete progovoriti (?!?!?!), pljuckanje, ono pu pu pu, kad ga idem kupati i sl.  :Very Happy:  nekad se raspravljam, nekad bezobrazno promijenim temu, a nekad... nasmiješim se i mislim se ko vas šiša, moje dijete cica i cicat će jer je to najbolje za nas dvoje. vi ste nebitni. amen.  :Wink:

----------


## flopica

ljudi su jako neinformirani i to je neprijatelj dojenja br.1
ali ja sam se baš dobro izvježbala da ne ulazim u polemike jer je to njihov a ne moj problem
tko želi znati više o bilo čemu pa tako i dojenju naći će način
tko ne želi naći će opravdanje

----------


## flopica

evo jučer me pita žena koja btw radi s djecom dojim li još dijete  :Laughing: 
naime, dijete ima 2 mjeseca...

----------


## astral

s prvom curom sam se opravdavala i odgovarala na ta glupava pitanja ali sad sam pametnija i na pitanje da li dojim odgovor je:
 da, jer sam škrta za kupovat adaptirano mlijeko i bočice i lijena za pranje, iskuhavanje, i dizanje usred noći za smućkati bočicu...... :Cool: 

a na drugom topiću sam napisala da od nas 4 cure šta znam da smo rodile prije više-manje 2 miseca samo ja još dojim,
svakoj je argument nema dovoljno mlijeka (ko fol, velika beba, puno papa) a što je najsmješnije moja cura je imala najveću porođajnu težinu a ja imam najmanje sise...(znam da to nema nikakve veze ali one to ne znaju.) :Laughing: ili :Rolling Eyes: ili :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## flopica

evo, prizor iz pedijatrijske ambulante
čekamo sat vremena, beba 2 mj., u čekaoni jedan par s djetetom, jedna mama s djetetom i ja sa svojom bebom
beba se uzvrpoljila, nerovozna, ponudim dojku, sve 5
roditelji normalno sa mnom razgovaraju, ne vidim da ikome smeta činjenica što dojim svoje dijete
stiže sestra, zapovjednim tonom veli da imaju prostoriju za dojenje
ja pristojno odbijem i zahvalim, nema potrebe, ovdje je sasvim ok.
ona vidni iznervirana veli da ja trebam u tu prostoriju, ona je namjenjena da osigura privatnost kod dojenja, blabčlabla
više je ni ne slušam, ne želim
vidim da joj nije do moje i bebine privatnosti, vidim da ona misli kako je neprimjereno da dojim tu gdje dojim i kako joj zbog toga idem na živce
pa ok. kad je tako, ja mirno i sa smješkom samo ponavljam da nema potrebe, sve ok. zahvaljujem...

odlučila sam ne odstupiti niti jedan mm zbog načina ophođenja  i mislim si samo ti tamburaj
nebi da spolno općim pa da mi treba privatnost, mislim to je moje dojenje tolikom bilo diskretno i ne vidim da je ikoga zasmetalo osim nju
i ništa, bijesno se pokupila i otišla a mi smo lijepo nastavili cickati.  :Very Happy:

----------


## astral

bravo!!
ja sam jučer bila kod pedijatrice na cijepljenju i isto smo dojile u hodu na nogama dok sam čekala...prošlo je par ljudi i doktora i svi su me sa smiješkom pogledali... :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

moja curka je navrsila nedavno 2godine...

i vise nikome ne spominjem da jos ciki jer me poprjeko gledaju i svasta govore...a ja nemam volju ni zivaca slusati kako "stetim" svojem djetetu od strane "pametnih"...

----------


## flopica

ma nego što, to sve treba izignorirati
zdravije je spravljeno u tvornici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## astral

:Klap:

----------


## leonisa

mene, na zalost, jos uvijek sokiraju izjave poput...
u DMu u green goldu (novi fensi cvastanesto centar) pitam zar ni u njemu ni oko njega nema ni  jedna klupica, naime trebam podojiti dijete, a kaze ona meni, nema, al mozete otici u wc, on vam je desno pa ravno do kraja...
je, prije 6g bi imala svakakvu repliku, danas samo kazem, ne bi bas.
no i dalje me sokiraju takve izjave...  :Sad:

----------


## IvanaR

Mogu da razumem, da se u poslednjih 50 god mnogo znanja o dojenju izgubilo iz opšte populacije, zbog sve veće upotrebe adaptiranog, ali mi nikako nije jasno odakle potiče ovakav negativan odnos prema dojanju. Ja sam se šokirala kada je jedan moj poznanik (inače fakultetski obrazovan) komentarisao u stilu da je njemu odvratno da njegova žena doji jer ona nije krava.

----------


## astral

> Mogu da razumem, da se u poslednjih 50 god mnogo znanja o dojenju izgubilo iz opšte populacije, zbog sve veće upotrebe adaptiranog, ali mi nikako nije jasno odakle potiče ovakav negativan odnos prema dojanju. Ja sam se šokirala kada je jedan moj poznanik (inače fakultetski obrazovan) komentarisao u stilu da je njemu odvratno da njegova žena doji jer ona nije krava.


 :Shock:  :Sad:

----------


## Jadranka

> evo, prizor iz pedijatrijske ambulante
> čekamo sat vremena, beba 2 mj., u čekaoni jedan par s djetetom, jedna mama s djetetom i ja sa svojom bebom
> beba se uzvrpoljila, nerovozna, ponudim dojku, sve 5
> roditelji normalno sa mnom razgovaraju, ne vidim da ikome smeta činjenica što dojim svoje dijete
> stiže sestra, zapovjednim tonom veli da imaju prostoriju za dojenje
> ja pristojno odbijem i zahvalim, nema potrebe, ovdje je sasvim ok.
> ona vidni iznervirana veli da ja trebam u tu prostoriju, ona je namjenjena da osigura privatnost kod dojenja, blabčlabla
> više je ni ne slušam, ne želim
> vidim da joj nije do moje i bebine privatnosti, vidim da ona misli kako je neprimjereno da dojim tu gdje dojim i kako joj zbog toga idem na živce
> ...


Bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mislim da su izjave poput "idi i doji u wc-u" ipak rjedje nego prije samo 5 godina. Dojenje je danas prihvacenije ili sam samo ja odvaznija, ne znam. Dojim gdje god treba i ne obazirem se, nisam naisla nikad ni kakvu porugu ni kritiku.

----------


## Gabrielle

Slažem se s ovim napisanim da je sve stvar informiranosti - tko želi, hoće. Tko ne želi - neće. I to je to. Meni je bilo smiješno neki dan na plaži, poslije brčkanja dojim malog, prebacila sam tetru preko nas i ništa se nije vidjelo, osim što je bilo očito da dojim. I sad trebaju doći kolege mog muža do nas, a frendica me pita hoće li im ona otići reći da ne dolaze još jer ja dojim  :Laughing:  Ja vičem ne, pa pokrivena sam ako im je bed, a ona će, ma ne ne, mislila sam ako je tebi neugodno. Pa što bi mi bilo neugodno, ja to jednostavno ne kontam. Nije im neugodno kad na plaži vide ženu u toplesu ili tangama, a situacija kad netko doji (i to sam bila pokrivena!) sve izbaci iz cipela. Ja se ubi razmišljajući odakle to, al do nikakvog logičnog zaključka nisam došla.  :Cool:

----------


## flopica

ma to je toliko ukorijenjeno da će vjerujem proći još oho-ho desetljeća da se izbije iz mentalnog sklopa
al bitno da se izbije, pa koliko treba da treba  :Grin:

----------


## ZmajLav

Evo polako citam, nisam jos sve stigla, ali budem. Meni je bilo cudno kad je MM iso sam kod pedijatrice po neke uputnice i kako je ona bila ugodno iznenadjena da dojimo i nahvalila me, a nismo se bile ni upoznale. Tad sam shvatila da smo u manjini, a ja dojenje shvacala kao normalno i pio defaultu. Tako se dr.ponovo ugodno iznenadila da dojimo i nakon 2g.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Pa tek ste poceli  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

Nikad nisam razmišljala o tome da li ću dojiti dijete ili ne, to se jednostavno dogodilo. Sama pomisao na bočice, steriliziranja, prokuhavanja vode i mjerenje praha, užasavalo me. S jedne strane, gnjavaža sa pripremom, a sa druge prirodna i najnormalnija prehrana za bebu. Odlučila sam se za ovo drugo i uspjela to održati sve dok cura nije sama odlučila da joj je dosta (iako je i meni bilo, ali da je ona htjela, nastavili bi) Nakon dvije i po godine priča se ponovila. Ovog je puta prošlo puno jednostavnije, jer nije bilo bolova, ragada i sličnih nuspojava. Priča i dalje traje nakon 15 mjeseci i nadamo se bar još toliko.
Onima koji me pitaju da li još dojim jednostavno kažem da, bez dodatnih objašnjavanja, a komentara nema ni dobrih ni loših, zasada. Treba samo bit uporan i slušati sebe, a ne ono što selo kaže i selo misli. Puno bi više žena dojilo da su manje slušale druge i posustale već kod prvog problema.

----------

